# Day 4 [Search for N!]



## merlin (Jun 16, 2009)

To participate in Day 4 of the Search for N contest  visit: *www.thinkdigit.com/carnival/details.php?article_id=2714


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: The Ovi Store and Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

Link please


----------



## Byte (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: The Ovi Store and Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*



NucleusKore said:


> Link please



The question will change at 8am today. Right now, it's yesterday's question. As to the link, look to the right side of the first post. Submit the answer inside that widget.


----------



## agent47 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: The Ovi Store and Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

i tkink i am the first one answer : ovi store
is it corrent


----------



## agent47 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: The Ovi Store and Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

yesterdays topic was touch screen and this is ovi store 
i think it was uploaded 6 min. earlier then 8 am IST
and so i answered it first... lol


----------



## agent47 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: The Ovi Store and Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

yesterdays topic was touch screen and this is ovi store 
i think it was uploaded 6 min. earlier then 8 am IST
and so i answered it first... lol


----------



## talwar (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: The Ovi Store and Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

Very Easy Answer I have done all 3 question, want to do get next 2 question. and win the phone. But This site is very slow at morning time.


----------



## Byte (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: The Ovi Store and Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*



agent47 said:


> yesterdays topic was touch screen and this is ovi store
> i think it was uploaded 6 min. earlier then 8 am IST
> and so i answered it first... lol



There was a bit of a technical hiccup early this morning due to which I need you to PM me your email address, phone number and name please.


----------



## Keshav007 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: The Ovi Store and Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

Hi to all.If my computer comes only with pre installed software then first I have to install applications softwares and tools required to run the computer.After that I can do my job with the computer.This process takes upto half or one hour.But in new Nokia N97 the softwares,applications,tools and much more are pre installed so that no time takes to  start to access this gadget.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: The Ovi Store and Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

Ohk.. Where is the contest URL? *www.thinkdigit.com/carnival/nokia is redirecting here.. Where am i supposed to submit my answer?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: The Ovi Store and Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

Disable Adblock plus and submit your answer in the nokia banner on the right of the first post


----------



## kalpik (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: The Ovi Store and Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

Done! Thanks


----------



## pntrajput (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: The Ovi Store and Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

hey ,
the third question is out! i gave it in but late! cuz the page was not loading! The answer is so apparent!
good quiz but please do iron out the problems faced in submitting the queries! its quite unnerving!

anyways i hope i get the nest two right and i win the N97! 

good luck guys with the rest of the quiz!


----------



## skhurana (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: The Ovi Store and Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

Ovi Store


----------



## swood (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: The Ovi Store and Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

its QWERTY answered it


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: The Ovi Store and Nokia N97 [Search for N!]*

and so did I, maybe 6 min late... but got it correct...
All de best, rest of you..


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 18, 2009)

Haha! Answered the fourth. Yesterday I came late to answer to third question and answered it at 11:59 pm lol!


----------



## swordfish (Jun 21, 2009)

where is the banner?is it one which  gives error of .net framework


----------

